# Source Considerations :)



## wyzfar (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey There i'm new to this Forum i have done quite a bit of research and feel ready for my first Test Cycle i got Blood Work done beforehand and plan to start my First Cycle of Testosterone in May i have practiced injecting with Vitamin B12, i have been in the gym for quite some time since i was 17. anyways to the point i have a few source Considerations i am looking for suggestions and real hard honest opinions on either of these listed and open to advice for other Sources if anyone feels Comfortable 
Colonanial Labs 
Dragon Ordnace
Hilma BioCare 
PurplePandaLabs


----------



## TomJ (Mar 16, 2022)

wyzfar said:


> Hey There i'm new to this Forum i have done quite a bit of research and feel ready for my first Test Cycle i got Blood Work done beforehand and plan to start my First Cycle of Testosterone in May i have practiced injecting with Vitamin B12, i have been in the gym for quite some time since i was 17. anyways to the point i have a few source Considerations i am looking for suggestions and real hard honest opinions on either of these listed and open to advice for other Sources if anyone feels Comfortable
> Colonanial Labs
> Dragon Ordnace
> Hilma BioCare
> PurplePandaLabs


Never used any of these, theres an active thread about colonial going on right now you may want to read, and iirc DO has a spotty record.

Only ever heard of people using PPL for raws, but i know they offer unfinished injectables, please be aware that you CANNOT inject these, they are unfiltered and not sterile. if you buy from them make sure youre buying the finished product


----------



## wyzfar (Mar 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Never used any of these, theres an active thread about colonial going on right now you may want to read, and iirc DO has a spotty record.
> 
> Only ever heard of people using PPL for raws, but i know they offer unfinished injectables, please be aware that you CANNOT inject these, they are unfiltered and not sterile. if you buy from them make sure youre buying the finished product


Ok thanks i could look on PPL But do they not say on there website like an info tab regarding finished and unfinished injectables ?


----------



## TomJ (Mar 16, 2022)

wyzfar said:


> Ok thanks i could look on PPL But do they not say on there website like an info tab regarding finished and unfinished injectables ?


no idea, i dont buy from them, i just knew off the top of my head they sell bulk unfinished injectables. Just seemed like a relevant warning


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> no idea, i dont buy from them, i just knew off the top of my head they sell bulk unfinished injectables. Just seemed like a relevant warning


Filtering through a 22 micron is such a pita by hand! A 3cc is doable but a 5cc or 10cc is gonna kill your hand


----------



## TomJ (Mar 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Filtering through a 22 micron is such a pita by hand! A 3cc is doable but a 5cc or 10cc is gonna kill your hand


not only is it a huge pain, but i wouldnt trust a newer user just learning to do is properly and produce an actually sterile product either


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 17, 2022)

wyzfar said:


> Hey There i'm new to this Forum i have done quite a bit of research and feel ready for my first Test Cycle i got Blood Work done beforehand and plan to start my First Cycle of Testosterone in May i have practiced injecting with Vitamin B12, i have been in the gym for quite some time since i was 17. anyways to the point i have a few source Considerations i am looking for suggestions and real hard honest opinions on either of these listed and open to advice for other Sources if anyone feels Comfortable
> Colonanial Labs
> Dragon Ordnace
> Hilma BioCare
> PurplePandaLabs


I'd steer clear of dragon and PPL for oils. Hilma is intl that I've never looked into. Colonial has mixed reviews tho many are good, I haven't followed their SST thread in a while. There are better domestic options if you continue looking.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Filtering through a 22 micron is such a pita by hand! A 3cc is doable but a 5cc or 10cc is gonna kill your hand


Caulk gun fixes that. Go up to 60ml with ease 😁


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Caulk gun fixes that. Go up to 60ml with ease 😁


I'd read that, never tried it though.  Was worried I'd break the filter. I've broken a filter just pushing too hard with my hand


----------



## Send0 (Mar 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I'd read that, never tried it though.  Was worried I'd break the filter. I've broken a filter just pushing too hard with my hand


Just give it a single squeeze at a time. If you want to be extra fancy then you can build a stand for the caulk gun so you can squeeze and walk away and do other stuff. 😁


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just give it a single squeeze at a time. If you want to be extra fancy then you can build a stand for the caulk gun so you can squeeze and walk away and do other stuff. 😁


Or just buy a vacuum pump off Amazon and bottle filter and press a button and walk away


----------



## Send0 (Mar 17, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Or just buy a vacuum pump off Amazon and bottle filter and press a button and walk away


Unless you have a flow hood or glove box to work inside of, it becomes unsterile the second you take the top off the transfer into vials.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 17, 2022)

I'd looked into getting a low flow (40mL/min) peristaltic pump, but my wife wasn't for the extra expense. So now I make her do most of the filtering 😂


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Unless you have a flow hood or glove box to work inside of, it becomes unsterile the second you take the top off the transfer into vials.


Bottle top dispenser sterile stopper hepa air purifier should keep you safe. but thats a big set up to save a forearm burn


----------



## Send0 (Mar 17, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Bottle top dispenser sterile stopper hepa air purifier should keep you safe. but thats a big set up to save a forearm burn


I've filtered 60ml at a time, in a matter of minutes, using a caulk gun. So I don't have forearm burn.

If someone is brewing big batches, then a pump makes sense. But if someone is brewing for personal use, then a caulk gun and syringe filters is cheap and super easy.

In the end I don't care how people choose to filter. Just putting a low cost option out there that's easy on the arms.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I've filtered 60ml at a time, in a matter of minutes, using a caulk gun. So I don't have forearm burn.
> 
> If someone is brewing big batches, then a pump makes sense. But if someone is brewing for personal use, then a caulk gun and syringe filters is cheap and super easy.
> 
> In the end I don't care how people choose to filter. Just putting a low cost option out there that's easy on the arms.


I agree wasn't debating just throwing some alternatives out there as well


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 17, 2022)

I appreciate you both. I've filtered over 2000mL by hand since covid started. 👎


----------



## Send0 (Mar 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I appreciate you both. I've filtered over 2000mL by hand since covid started. 👎


Sadist 🤣


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I appreciate you both. I've filtered over 2000mL by hand since covid started. 👎





			https://www.amazon.com/VIVOHOME-Stage-Rotary-Vacuum-Bottle/dp/B07RGQ786R/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_sspa?crid=1HFJS3VXVZYG9&keywords=vacuum%2Bpump%2Bhvac&qid=1647559783&sprefix=vacuum%2Bpum%2Caps%2C102&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyTEZaVFMzNDhZNkRCJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTc4NjUyMzYwRFhEWVRDUjlNSSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDMyMzQ3MjUzUVM0TFRMNEk0RyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 17, 2022)

Fuck bro my fault that was supposed to be a simple link to a vacuum pump on Amazon


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 17, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Fuck bro my fault that was supposed to be a simple link to a vacuum pump on Amazon


simple link to a vacuum pump on Amazon

Fixed it for you. 😆 

/thread hijack


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> simple link to a vacuum pump on Amazon
> 
> Fixed it for you. 😆
> 
> /thread hijack


yea I ain't shit when it comes to computers thanks


----------



## carn1t9 (Sep 5, 2022)

@Adrenolin

Help me choose a pump.
I'm not from the US.
All I see is oil free vacuum pump.
There's single stage/double stage and some liters per min LPM.
How to choose the best pump which can filter oil without damaging the sterile filter ?
Does lot of Litre per min(LPM) means it will be too powerful and can potentially damage the sterile bottle top filter ?
Thank you in advance


----------



## OnGeere (Sep 5, 2022)

Read the rules,


wyzfar said:


> Hey There i'm new to this Forum i have done quite a bit of research and feel ready for my first Test Cycle i got Blood Work done beforehand and plan to start my First Cycle of Testosterone in May i have practiced injecting with Vitamin B12, i have been in the gym for quite some time since i was 17. anyways to the point i have a few source Considerations i am looking for suggestions and real hard honest opinions on either of these listed and open to advice for other Sources if anyone feels Comfortable
> Colonanial Labs
> Dragon Ordnace
> Hilma BioCare
> PurplePandaLabs


not a source board


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> Read the rules,
> 
> not a source board



Look at the date of OP post


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 5, 2022)

Colonanial Labs just rolls right off the tongue. Go with them.

Edit: Jeez. Joined and left all in the same day.
Colonanial Labs is still the one.


----------



## OnGeere (Sep 5, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Colonanial Labs just rolls right off the tongue. Go with them.


Muscle shop, knappgear, domestic supply. All good for new people needing to learn.


----------



## rhrhrthtr (Sep 9, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> There are better domestic options if you continue looking.


such as ? what is the use of saying something is better and then not saying what it is ? thank u for not contributing anything at all


----------



## rhrhrthtr (Sep 9, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> Muscle shop, knappgear, domestic supply. All good for new people needing to learn.


knappgear is a scam.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2022)

rhrhrthtr said:


> knappgear is a scam.


Just..............shut up.


----------



## rhrhrthtr (Sep 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Just..............shut up.


wdym ? naps is a known scammer


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2022)

rhrhrthtr said:


> wdym ? naps is a known scammer


Everyone here knows that. Also, this is not a source board. No one will give you a gtg. Again, all things everyone knows here.


----------



## rhrhrthtr (Sep 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Everyone here knows that. Also, this is not a source board. No one will give you a gtg. Again, all things everyone knows here.


so, the name of the sub forum is steroid underground but we cant talk about underground labs ? pointless


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2022)

rhrhrthtr said:


> so, the name of the sub forum is steroid underground but we cant talk about underground labs ? pointless


You're gonna do real well here.


----------



## rhrhrthtr (Sep 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You're gonna do real well here.


so were just supposed to ask if random sources are g2g and members can just say yes or no but not suggest other sources that are g2g ? we should just do a trial and error until the members say "yes, that source is g2g"


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 9, 2022)

rhrhrthtr said:


> so, the name of the sub forum is steroid underground but we cant talk about underground labs ? pointless



Yeah members come here to talk about experiences.......great first post. Thank you for taking the time to write a intro so we know who we are dealing with....


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2022)

rhrhrthtr said:


> so were just supposed to ask if random sources are g2g and members can just say yes or no but not suggest other sources that are g2g ?


Exactly 


rhrhrthtr said:


> we should just do a trial and error until the members say "yes, that source is g2g"


It's not our job to find you a source.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 9, 2022)

I dunno why people even bother searching anymore.
Like, dont know how to use google?

MSG labs is the GOAT, nonsensical that peoole ask these questions


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Filtering through a 22 micron is such a pita by hand! A 3cc is doable but a 5cc or 10cc is gonna kill your hand


I used to use a caulking gun!
To squeeze the syringe.


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 10, 2022)

rhrhrthtr said:


> so, the name of the sub forum is steroid underground but we cant talk about underground labs ? pointless


Please go read the rules lol.


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 10, 2022)

wyzfar said:


> i have practiced injecting with Vitamin B12, i


Lol


----------



## OnGeere (Sep 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Everyone here knows that. Also, this is not a source board. No one will give you a gtg. Again, all things everyone knows here.


I don’t think the shops I named are good jobs, for the record smh lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 11, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> I don’t think the shops I named are good jobs, for the record smh lol


I know, I figured you were being sarcastic.
Also the OP shops listed are either busted or shady.


----------



## OnGeere (Sep 11, 2022)

Yeah everything listed is shit lol. 
Makes me wonder why cat cafe doesn’t post here


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 11, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> Yeah everything listed is shit lol.
> Makes me wonder why cat cafe doesn’t post here



If she started sourcing here.....she would loose a lot of respect and she would be treated the same as any other source.


----------



## rhrhrthtr (Sep 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I know, I figured you were being sarcastic.
> Also the OP shops listed are either busted or shady.


all sources are shit for u dumbfuck get a life


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 11, 2022)

rhrhrthtr said:


> all sources are shit for u dumbfuck get a life


Buddy what did we talk about stroke the members ego's or members member. You know what we like. What thread are u headed to next?


----------

